# Post Your favorite pics of YOURSELF! Who else?



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought I would add to the many "your own pictures" topics going on so I thought I would try to start a new craze!

ME FIRST!

The first I've shown before but all my lady friends love it for some reason.

The second is me onstage singing and I just like how the light made the white shirt glow!

The third is me doing security for a Rustic Overtones patio show and watching the patio!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 18, 2007)

my prediction: 500 pages by morning.























i think they're all pretty self explanatory. either i really like the way my hair looks, or i'm with someone i love. or i'm in a little pink bathtub chatting with a puppy.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 18, 2007)

Double dose of Rockstar. You guys rule.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 18, 2007)

StaySafeTonight said:


> The third is me doing security for a Rustic Overtones patio show and watching the patio!



*Swoon* *Swoon* You are so rockstar!

These are my faves.


















Most are older, but I still like them.


----------



## James (Aug 18, 2007)

a couple of my faves...


----------



## Matt Draws (Aug 18, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread but it really is my favorite picture:




This one is the one all my friends say define me as a person:




Before I took the hat pic, this was my favorite:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

i have a few  











i've been told that the following photo is "sultry"... cool!











:3


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 18, 2007)

rawr. You can eat my raw flesh anytime. ^-^


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i have a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are seriously one of the cutest ladies! Ever!


----------



## ghhfdh (Aug 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> *Swoon* *Swoon* You are so rockstar!



That's the bee's knees!


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 19, 2007)

The 1st one is me holding my Ovation Celebrity CC24 Guitar, I like how the light worked...

The 2nd is of me with just a tad of my cat in the background, toward the bottom left. I like this because it shows me when my hair was longest...

And the 3rd is of me after my hair was forcefully straightened by my sister and girlfriend... oh the trauma!


----------



## Caine (Aug 19, 2007)

You have a way of knowing how to pose and take a good picture, and I second what Sasha said, you seriously are really cute!



troubadours said:


> i have a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 19, 2007)

Done and done.

View attachment Rockstar.jpg


View attachment Prairie Girl.jpg




Sasha, you are abso-freakin-lutely GORGEOUS! :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Done and done.
> 
> View attachment 25187
> 
> ...



Well I will have to say the same thing about you. Your pictures are so cute and playful! Beautiful lady!


----------



## EasyRyder (Aug 19, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Done and done.
> 
> View attachment 25187
> 
> ...



WOW, what a beautiful young woman you are. And from your other pics, you seem to really be enjoying life. Keep it up.


----------



## Fluffybunnyfeet (Aug 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i have a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so gorgeous, could only wish i could win you over...

ok so here is a few of mine

At the local park, having some fun






On my way home






Me with my race car






Last one


----------



## mimosa (Aug 19, 2007)

Fluffybunnyfeet said:


> ok so here is a few of mine
> 
> At the local park, having some fun
> 
> ...



Wow:smitten: So cute.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah, this thread is quickly turning into my Christmas wishlist.

Please, won't someone think of the Rebecca and donate kindly this year?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> yeah, this thread is quickly turning into my Christmas wishlist.
> 
> Please, won't someone think of the Rebecca and donate kindly this year?



i'm so seconding this. i want my stocking stuffed fulla some of these kids...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 19, 2007)

Oldie, but a goodie...and a more recent one... 

View attachment lastscan.jpg


View attachment phpMJmJeOAM.jpg


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 19, 2007)

Two of my favs


----------



## troubadours (Aug 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You are seriously one of the cutest ladies! Ever!





thanks sasha! means a lot coming from someone as pretty as you!!


----------



## xxladydreamzxx (Aug 19, 2007)

ooo me next me next 

View attachment 06_11_06_0035.jpg


View attachment 06_11_06_0138.jpg


View attachment 9bcd.jpg


View attachment 639382422_l.jpg


View attachment 639381860_l.jpg


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 19, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Two of my favs ...*SNIP*...


 Wow, Ky00tie :wubu:


----------



## Aurora1 (Aug 19, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Done and done.
> 
> View attachment 25187
> 
> ...




I don't know what's goin on in Canada but the women are totally hot there!!! Oh man! :wubu:


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 20, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Wow, Ky00tie :wubu:



Aww...thanks. :blush:


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 20, 2007)

Hitler mustaches in eyeliner pencil are fire


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 20, 2007)

My face isn't visible in this one but this is by far my favorite picture of all time. Father's Day 2004. I've had a framed print of this everywhere I have ever worked. 

View attachment 062004-10_resize.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> I don't know what's goin on in Canada but the women are totally hot there!!! Oh man! :wubu:



Hahaha, thank you! Maybe it's the fluoride in the water?


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

EasyRyder said:


> WOW, what a beautiful young woman you are. And from your other pics, you seem to really be enjoying life. Keep it up.



Thank you! I've definitely had my share of good times, that's for sure!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess this is actually a pretty lousy photo quality wise, but my nephew took it when he was 4 and I just adore it anyway.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Your pictures are so cute and playful!



I think you mean silly and drunken! 

Thanks hun!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 20, 2007)

I am just very amused by these.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2007)

xxladydreamzxx said:


> ooo me next me next



Have we an anarcho-syndicalist in our midsts? <3333


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am just very amused by these.



Hey there, Henry Rollins.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love this picture of my kitty (Phoebe) and I .. I think its because its one of the pics I've taken of her where her eyes actually look green and not demon-red from the red-eye on my camera.  

That and she's mah baby and I love her. 

I have another when I get home that I'll post that is just priceless. LOL 

View attachment melinaphoebe.jpg


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 20, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My face isn't visible in this one but this is by far my favorite picture of all time. Father's Day 2004. I've had a framed print of this everywhere I have ever worked.



This is one of the cutest pictures. It made me say awww out loud.


----------



## Ash (Aug 20, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am just very amused by these.



It's a good thing you grew into those ears. All I'm sayin'.


----------



## itsfine (Aug 20, 2007)

im the big girl.


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2007)

*PUTTIN' ON THE RITZ!*


----------



## Jennygirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Great pictures of everyone so far...here are a couple of my favorites  Mostly because I like how I look or the way the photo was taken... 

View attachment BbouncevaL 030.jpg


View attachment zzr_bouncemarch10 012.jpg


View attachment P1011755.JPG


View attachment P1010533.JPG


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 21, 2007)

itsfine said:


> im the big girl.



You're also the prettiest girl! And that's saying a lot in a group of beautiful girls!


----------



## itsfine (Aug 21, 2007)

StaySafeTonight said:


> You're also the prettiest girl! And that's saying a lot in a group of beautiful girls!



thanks, it's hard to keep your cool in georgia heat


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Aug 21, 2007)

Matt Draws ... hello ... where have you been all my life, you gorgeous thing, you! Oh my gawd... if only I weren't married, twice your age, and living on the other side of the country ... hot hot hot.... swoon!!


----------



## Matt Draws (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you and hello


----------



## supersoup (Aug 21, 2007)

my favorites, as of right now.

























ta-da.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my favorites, as of right now.



Seriously... baby pics don't get much more cute than this!!! I freakin' love this pic.


----------



## frankman (Aug 21, 2007)

One of these two blurry pics has to be my fave. 

Why? 

Because of the fancy shmancy stage lights, 
I get to look like a freaking rockstar, that's why.

View attachment favfrank.JPG


----------



## frankman (Aug 21, 2007)

You look like a Neil Young album cover, which is of course always a good thing. 



Matt Draws said:


> I just posted this in another thread but it really is my favorite picture:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a gazillion pictures of myself at this point, and this one's my favorite. I'm sure I've posted it before. I don't get to share it often due to the half nakedness and generally over-sexual glamy self portrait feel it has. Not exactly in the same realm as my albums of me on picket lines!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

And here's another favorite of the more modest variety.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 21, 2007)

i love this pic because i look stoned out of my gourd, but i wasnt!






thats like 3 years old. holy crap!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

As I started looking for photos I noticed my hair color/style changes a lot....
I always thought I was pretty low key when it came to my hair...but maybe not.

some of these are ollllld.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a few!!!!

This was the first picture that made me think..."Damn..I'm gorgeous"
View attachment 25396


I love my smile and eyes in this picture
View attachment 25397


Me being my devilish self 
View attachment 25398


Date night!
View attachment 25399


I love, love, LOVE this picture...I love the angel and just how I looked that night..it was New Years of this year!
View attachment 25400


----------



## Red (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are a few of my favourites. 


First one was taken last year with me ma' at a party.

Second one, was last winter on the beach in the north east with my best friend. It was late, we were full of ammaretto coffee and were looking for shooting stars. 

Third one was my leaving do when I left Heathrow/MAC, it was a great night and I miss a few of them terribly. Yay for facebook!

Fourth one was taken last year when I was working for MTV/US5 and a nice sound man thought to take a picture of me in action for my portfolio. It's a bit dark but I like the silouette.

The last piccy was taken last valentines day when my lovely boyfriend took me to paint plates, it was a brilliant day. I was deep in thought and very relaxed, this photo is a nice reminder of a beautiful day together.


Loving this thread by the way!


----------



## GPL (Aug 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my prediction: 500 pages by morning.
> 
> [
> 
> i think they're all pretty self explanatory. either i really like the way my hair looks, or i'm with someone i love. or i'm in a little pink bathtub chatting with a puppy.



:smitten: Do you ever take a bad picture of yourself?:wubu:


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> have a few!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an adorable photo! Just too cute.


----------



## GPL (Aug 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have a gazillion pictures of myself at this point, and this one's my favorite. I'm sure I've posted it before. I don't get to share it often due to the half nakedness and generally over-sexual glamy self portrait feel it has. Not exactly in the same realm as my albums of me on picket lines!



I keep telling you that I believe you look very pretty in every picture!:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Aug 22, 2007)

Red said:


> Here are a few of my favourites.
> 
> 
> First one was taken last year with me ma' at a party.
> ...



Girl, you look so natural in all your pictures! And very very cute.
Lovely pictures, hun:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2007)

Isa said:


> What an adorable photo! Just too cute.



Thank you chica


----------



## stillblessed23 (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh what fun, everyones pics look great. My friends are always saying I take to many pics of myself so I guess thes are prob my faves 

View attachment bat2.jpg


View attachment denny.jpg


View attachment kiss.jpg


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 24, 2007)

wooo! a excuse to post pics of myself...

the first is just silly...then we have an artsy fartsy pic....then one were i think i look like movie star...and then me imitating cool...hahaha 

View attachment finger in nose.jpg


View attachment grey.jpg


View attachment old school black & white.jpg


View attachment rockon.jpg


----------



## lemmink (Aug 24, 2007)

This is an awesome thread! For the HAWT.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2007)

Even with all of the pic threads around, it's still fun to post and see these pictures!

Here's my contribution... I have posted these elsewhere in Dims, they are an assortment of my favorite pics.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Totaly not who I am & that is why I like it!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Totaly not who I am & that is why I like it!!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25591&stc=1&d=1188019396




Very sharp picture A4h! Is that a photo of a charactor you were performing, or from your portfolio?



Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 25, 2007)

these are some of the ones I like from my endless bored iSightin...


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## mimosa (Aug 25, 2007)

mango said:


>


Where are you at? Beautiful pic.


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Where are you at? Beautiful pic.



*Thanx Mimosa.

That was taken about 9 years ago up in Mt Buller which is a popular winter destination in the Victorian mountain ranges here in Australia.

*


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Even with all of the pic threads around, it's still fun to post and see these pictures!
> 
> Here's my contribution... I have posted these elsewhere in Dims, they are an assortment of my favorite pics.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Love the tat, Stan!

- Chris


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2007)

Never2fat4me said:


> Love the tat, Stan!
> 
> - Chris



Thanks for the complement Chris! Keep an eye out, the size acceptance episode of Miami Ink that we were on will be airing in September sometime...


Liz, you are beautiful and easy on the iSight, if you know what I'm sayin'... great pictures as always! (We need to go flood the "goofy" pics thread again with some serial sillyness  )


Very nice pics Mango... If I was of a different sexual disposition, I'd be swooning you too! I didn't know Australia had mountains...?! 

fa_man_stan
P.S. JMCGB, I told you Dimensions was addicting!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 25, 2007)

mango said:


>



Hey, bucko, your steering wheel's on the wrong side!


----------



## absintheparty (Aug 26, 2007)

stan's bbw tattoo FTW

oh yeah, a few pics of michelle and i... 

View attachment Photo 286.jpg


View attachment Photo 100.jpg


View attachment Photo 261.jpg


View attachment Photo 302.jpg


----------



## absintheparty (Aug 26, 2007)

i couldn't resist... 

View attachment Photo 97.jpg


View attachment Photo 239.jpg


View attachment Photo 328.jpg


View attachment Photo 326.jpg


View attachment Photo 334.jpg


----------



## absintheparty (Aug 26, 2007)

porn stars in training? 

View attachment Photo 329.jpg


View attachment Photo 265.jpg


View attachment Photo 121.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 26, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Totaly not who I am & that is why I like it!!



I see a little bit of John Malkovich in this picture.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Liz, you are beautiful and easy on the iSight, if you know what I'm sayin'... great pictures as always! (We need to go flood the "goofy" pics thread again with some serial sillyness  )



Arrrrwwwrrr...thankee kindly! Appreciate that at the mo! :bow: And yes we do.


----------



## Franklyn (Aug 26, 2007)

I live in Japan, but if any cute SSBBW wants to chat, feel free to drop me a line (^^) 

View attachment 2005_05_01.jpg


View attachment 2007_07_01.jpg


View attachment ZENSHIN2.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 27, 2007)

Franklyn said:


> I live in Japan, but if any cute SSBBW wants to chat, feel free to drop me a line (^^)



Oh my!  Very nice pics Franklyn. So why Japan? Are you there for school?


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 27, 2007)

la la la connect the dots 

View attachment gameover.gif


View attachment braidy.jpg


View attachment Picture 210.jpg


----------



## Franklyn (Aug 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh my!  Very nice pics Franklyn. So why Japan? Are you there for school?




Nope! I work for a Japanese company! Have for the past 4... almost 5 years...

Probably will from here on in too... at least for the immediate, forseeable (sp?) future (^^) 

View attachment 2007_08_16.jpg


View attachment ZENSHIN.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 27, 2007)

Franklyn said:


> Nope! I work for a Japanese company! Have for the past 4... almost 5 years...
> 
> Probably will from here on in too... at least for the immediate, forseeable (sp?) future (^^)



Sounds exciting at least.  Keeps the pics coming. hehe


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I see a little bit of John Malkovich in this picture.



Funny you should say that. In my thinner days (230) I was a photo double for Malkovich. Glad you enjoyed...


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 27, 2007)

Okkkkay Here are some Randoms that I like;

Happy drinks after Kickball

View attachment n510240843_10280_7934.jpg


Chillin in a T.O. park
View attachment park.jpg


Me at the diamond, havin sum summer antics
View attachment kickb.jpg


Thats it!


----------



## Ash (Aug 28, 2007)

View attachment ForJustin120.jpg
View attachment HPIM0774-1.jpg
View attachment HPIM1154.jpg
View attachment HPIM1334_edited.jpg
View attachment HPIM1243.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Aug 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 25919
> View attachment 25921
> View attachment 25922
> View attachment 25923
> View attachment 25926



i can't wait for this fox to be my sister in law.

:wubu:


----------



## EasyRyder (Aug 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 25919
> View attachment 25921
> View attachment 25922
> View attachment 25923
> View attachment 25926



You are one very beautiful young lady. I like your body guard...the one with the mandibles.


----------



## Ash (Aug 29, 2007)

> I like your body guard...the one with the mandibles.



That's 10 pounds of pure terror right there.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Even with all of the pic threads around, it's still fun to post and see these pictures!
> 
> Here's my contribution... I have posted these elsewhere in Dims, they are an assortment of my favorite pics.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Oh my god, that tattoo is fabulous!
Fat chicks tats are where its at!x


----------

